# Florida double hitter



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Had a great two weeks in sunny florida. Week one was spent on casey key salt water fishing, mostly on the beach and jetty. Caught eight different fish, mostly flounder, sheep heads, and trout. One day I went with a friend of mine who now lives down there. Was lucky and hooked up and landed a 38" 16lb. snook on a light med. rod and 15lb. test line. what a fight


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry I can not get the pic to open in the first post


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

talltim said:


> sorry I can not get the pic to open in the first post


Wow! Sounds like you had a perfect trip, and those bass are nothing to shake a stick at. ThAt snook is flat out sweet, well done. I just got back today from a week long kayaking trip to sanibel/fort myers red fishing. Wish i had some picks to share but never got one to the yak, plenty of hook ups but when your way back in the mangroves they have a habbit of breaking off. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What did you catch the snook on? That's a pretty good one.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

caught the snook on a 5/8 oz jig with a 5in. k.a.l. split tail grub. Just tied it on because my friend Mike had just had about a 30" snook on, but it bent his hook straight on the lighter jigs we were using.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That snook had to be a real blast!:B I fought one for thirty minutes on a spinning outfit with 10# test and then had the line break at the jetty. A fight to remember.
Thanks for sharing your stories and Pictures.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

A beauty for a FL West Coast Snook!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Job Tim! I just came back from Siesta Key and did real well too. Is that Dryman Bay?


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, we were fishing the canals off of lemon bay.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Heading to Siesta Key next week, any pointers? Plan to fish early mornings in the beach and ty the bridges and lights at night for snook and trout.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

BobcatJB said:


> Heading to Siesta Key next week, any pointers? Plan to fish early mornings in the beach and ty the bridges and lights at night for snook and trout.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I caught Flounder, specks, pompano on Turtle beach. I fished the south end and walk & cast for the mile strech to old midnight pass. goto lure was a 1/4 oz white jig w/gulp 3" shrimp (new penny). Locals were using live bait Shrimp/sandfleas, but I did just as well with the jig. If you have access to a boat or kayak the grass flats are loaded with trout and reds.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I had good luck on the beach for flounder with a c.a. l. shad tail grub 3" Most bait stores in the area carry them. On a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jig and stay in contact with the bottom. Have a great trip.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

talltim said:


> I had good luck on the beach for flounder with a c.a. l. shad tail grub 3" Most bait stores in the area carry them. On a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jig and stay in contact with the bottom. Have a great trip.


For clarity for anyone going down, I believe the "C.A.L." is the jig head reference manufactured by DOA, a popular soft bait manufacturer down south and which I highly subscribe to. The shad tail plastics are one of their many lines of soft baits...just trying to increase the chance of hookups for you down there. TallTim has clearly drank the "Kool-Aid! "


----------



## fishin_fool_809 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice!!!! I will be fishing in the Anna Maria Island area soon.Know any good spots around there?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Cast jigs at the beach, inlet and backwater around the pier. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Palma sola bay or any grass flat in the bays will be a mixed bag this time of year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

those are some quality fish right there!


----------

